# water in the fuel



## 106090 (Jul 25, 2007)

:roll: hi we are having trouble with our hymer754 its blowing white smoke and droping speed to 20mls per hour had fuel filter changed being told it could be water in the fuel just had an engine check pasted that how do we drain our tank if it is water already paid out £168 for false cure they say the fule pump looks fine but its not getting to the engine thanks for any help k&b


----------



## kenp (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi,
A blown cylinder head gasket can give the same symptons. Have you checked if the coolant level is not dropping? If it is that could indicate a blown gasket.
No doubt an AA man will be along in a minute.
Kenp


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Hi 

I have to agree with Kenp, seems like head gasket. I had this on a Citreon driving down the A6 in France. It spoilt my whole day. Suggest you do not start or move van until a diesel engineer has checked it over.

Alan


----------



## 106090 (Jul 25, 2007)

*hi alan*



Cherekee said:


> Hi we have had this in 2 garages and they say its to do with the fuel but they will have to just change things as they go what a bill we could end up with 168 for a new filter they said it was fixed but its know better
> 
> I have to agree with Kenp, seems like head gasket. I had this on a Citreon driving down the A6 in France. It spoilt my whole day. Suggest you do not start or move van until a diesel engineer has checked it over.
> 
> Alan


----------



## alunj (Sep 5, 2007)

which engine is in it , is it a merc or fiat ?
White smoke on start up is usually failed glow. White when running and its not freezing cold isnt too good. What does the white smoke smell of ?
Parafin (un burnt diesel ) or just steamy normal smell ?

If you head gasket is gone you can expect to either loose coolant or get oil inthe coolant , have a look in the header tank when its COLD as you may scald yourself if its hot cos it may boil when you relase the cap.


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

havn't put petrol in instead of diesel have you?

simon


----------

